# esl teacher moving to barcelona/bonastre



## Mindundi (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! Im a university senior, graduating with a BA and an ESL certification. Im an american citizen and i have contract in spain starting in october and lasting a year. I will be there with a student visa, but how can i stay afterwards? Aka longer than my year. I am going principally to be with friends i have made on previous trips to europe who reside in catalunya.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Mindundi said:


> Hi everyone! Im a university senior, graduating with a BA and an ESL certification. Im an american citizen and i have contract in spain starting in october and lasting a year. I will be there with a student visa, but how can i stay afterwards? Aka longer than my year. I am going principally to be with friends i have made on previous trips to europe who reside in catalunya.


Hi Mindundi - congratulations on your forthcoming stay in Barcelona! I was there for two Summer months, way back in 2005 and loved it! The atmosphere was electrifying, 24 hours a day, with the fabulous _Gracia_ neighbourhood _Fiesta_ fortnight happening right outside my window - the naked dancers and audience were something to behold, LOL! I'm sure you can look forward to an amazing and memorable year there - all the more so if you're a football fanatic (if not, you'd better fake it…!).

I have American friends who were permitted to work in my current city, whilst in Spain on one year student visas. I know their teaching hours were limited, legally, to less than full timetables. . Would the same apply to you and will you be placed in a Spanish school through the official US/Spain 'Teaching Assistant' programme? 

Re. your own question - I believe that you'd be expected and trusted to leave the country, once your visa had expired, on termination of your contract! Wouldn't the same apply to any EU citizen who had entered your country, the USA, for one year, under similar conditions…? 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi Mindundi - congratulations on your forthcoming stay in Barcelona! I was there for two Summer months, way back in 2005 and loved it! The atmosphere was electrifying, 24 hours a day, with the fabulous _Gracia_ neighbourhood _Fiesta_ fortnight happening right outside my window - the naked dancers and audience were something to behold, LOL! I'm sure you can look forward to an amazing and memorable year there - all the more so if you're a football fanatic (if not, you'd better fake it…!).
> 
> I have American friends who were permitted to work in my current city, whilst in Spain on one year student visas. I know their teaching hours were limited, legally, to less than full timetables. . Would the same apply to you and will you be placed in a Spanish school through the official US/Spain 'Teaching Assistant' programme?
> 
> ...


yes you're right, there's no way to extend/change a student visa from within Spain

even if offered a permanent job a new visa would have to be applied for from the US, with the OP returning there to apply


----------



## Mindundi (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not really a football fan, my friends in Barcelona aren't really fans either. As Rastas they engage in a lot of musical endeavors and political activism. They are even giving me a free place to live in the countryside. I would be doing the conversation assistant program and that's about 20 hours a week, so I'm going to try to make money on the side by tutoring as well as playing music.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mindundi said:


> I'm not really a football fan, my friends in Barcelona aren't really fans either. As Rastas they engage in a lot of musical endeavors and political activism. They are even giving me a free place to live in the countryside. I would be doing the conversation assistant program and that's about 20 hours a week, so I'm going to try to *make money on the side by tutoring as well as playing music.*


that would be against the terms of your student visa.....


----------



## Mindundi (Feb 25, 2013)

Working on the side ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mindundi said:


> Working on the side ?


Exactly.
I'm sure a lot of people in your situation do it, but I wouldn't advertise it!
As you have friends in Barca who do this you'll be aware that the Mossos are cracking down on this kind of activity.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mindundi said:


> Working on the side ?


yes - iirc you are only allowed to work 20 hours a week on a student visa, & you say that your contract is for that

however, if I'm wrong & you _are _allowed to work more hours, bear in mind that you would have to register as autónomo & pay upwards of 250€ a month 'national insurance' & income tax on top of that - even if you don't earn anything .........


----------



## Mindundi (Feb 25, 2013)

My employer told me it was kosher. Thanks for all the technical details though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mindundi said:


> My employer told me it was kosher. Thanks for all the technical details though


if I were you I'd check out the employer carefully before getting on the plane - they don't seem to be giving you correct info


people DO find themselves deported for being in breach of the terms of their visa


----------



## Mindundi (Feb 25, 2013)

Again. Thanks for the technical details. I am pretty sure my employer is legitimate. Thanks for your concern


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Mindundi said:


> Again. Thanks for the technical details. I am pretty sure my employer is legitimate. Thanks for your concern


You employer might well be legitimate and may well be 'kosher' in allowing you to work 20 hours per week as per the terms of your student Visa. No problems so far.

Working 'on the side' for additional income is NOT and is in breach of your student visa. If you get caught you will be subject to deportation.

As far as staying there after your one year is complete, you can't do it. Unless of course you can find an employer willing to offer you a full time job as well as demonstrating that there is no EU citizen capable of doing the same job. Given the 30% unemployment in Spain and plenty of ESL teachers looking for work that seems highly unlikely.

If you try and stay there illegally you risk being deported.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> You employer might well be legitimate and may well be 'kosher' in allowing you to work 20 hours per week as per the terms of your student Visa. No problems so far.
> 
> Working 'on the side' for additional income is NOT and is in breach of your student visa. If you get caught you will be subject to deportation.
> 
> ...


all very true - that's what I said/meant when I said that the company didn't seem to be giving him the correct info - he can indeed work 20 hours, but anything more than that isn't 'kosher' as he seemed to imply he'd been told

& even IF he was offered a contract & IF the company could somehow get him a visa, he'd still have to return to the US while it was being processed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mindundi said:


> Working on the side ?


I thought working on the side meant not declaring tax, cash in hand type of work, and therefore it's not legal or kosher.
I don't really care one way or another; I think it's a typical student way to get through lean times, but it is a bit risky when you're a foreigner relying on a grant, to be working illegally in a country especially when so many are desperate for work.
TBH I thought you meant busking or gigs in bars when you said you'd be making money from your music, but that's not legal either, is it, and you don't need an employer.


----------



## Mindundi (Feb 25, 2013)

Im good at following the rules, so i dont think i will do anything to breach them. I am glad for the advice and i intend to practise caution and consultation when i arrive. Thank you oh wise ones.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mindundi said:


> Im good at following the rules, so i dont think i will do anything to breach them. I am glad for the advice and i intend to practise caution and consultation when i arrive. Thank you oh wise ones.


Hope it all works out!
Enjoy.


----------

